# www.dscartshop.com - Safe



## magmus (Jun 5, 2011)

This is a trustworthy site for you UK buyers out there. I live in the UK and it came in mint condition, and i paid a very low price for it. They send you a picture of your parcel before it is shipped, and they give you an order number for the website and an order number for the shipping company.


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 5, 2011)

reviews go on shoptemp unless you're hired to do this


----------



## MaxNuker (Jun 5, 2011)

fake review much?
"it came in mint condition" what did you order? lol.... just a ak2i?

1 post.... hmmmm i smell... BS


----------



## RoMee (Jun 5, 2011)

signed up just to make this one post.
shame on you dscartshop, I thought you was better than this.


----------



## Clookster (Jun 5, 2011)

I don't think they're that stupid. they have a normal GBAtemp account.

http://gbatemp.net/u261139-dscartshop

Oh, and some 3DS games got dumped, btw.


----------



## Haggar (Jun 7, 2011)

I ordered an Acekard 2i from this merchant and it arrived.  It's for a friend and it hasn't been tested yet so I don't know if it works but the anti-counterfeit code indicates it's genuine.  They didn't send me a picture of the parcel as the OP described though.


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 7, 2011)

if you haven't already, please place your review on shoptemp.net.


----------



## Searinox (Jun 7, 2011)

Didn't GBAtemp just earlier mention that this store is the sponsor of ...something, I think the homebrew bounty? With that in mind why on earth does the store still resort to spamming the one it sponsors? Sheesh...


----------



## RoMee (Jun 7, 2011)

Searinox said:
			
		

> Didn't GBAtemp just earlier mention that this store is the sponsor of ...something, I think the homebrew bounty? With that in mind why on earth does the store still resort to spamming the one it sponsors? Sheesh...



they sponsored the tutorial competition


----------



## lightakejerry (Jul 5, 2011)

I didn't see any their reviews on shoptemp...


----------



## Sausage Head (Jul 5, 2011)

the original poster probably never went back to look at the comments we made.

that makes it very likely it's a hired guy.


----------



## rehevkor (Jul 7, 2011)

Regardless of the original poster. I can vouch for this site, ordered an Acekard 2i and a Supercard DSTWO from these guys and they arrived safely and where genuine.


----------



## Sausage Head (Jul 7, 2011)

put up a review on shoptemp


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 7, 2011)

because 12 posts is better than 1?


----------



## rehevkor (Jul 18, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> put up a review on shoptemp



Done!


----------



## lightakejerry (Jul 19, 2011)

rehevkor said:
			
		

> Regardless of the original poster. I can vouch for this site, ordered an Acekard 2i and a Supercard DSTWO from these guys and they arrived safely and where genuine.


I found they were selling Acekard 3 according to the website you provided, as we know it's a fake card why you guys also purchased there,just because cheaper than others?


----------



## rehevkor (Jul 19, 2011)

lightakejerry said:
			
		

> rehevkor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which website? The Acekard 2i I got from dscartshop.com _seems_ legit, from the the code on the back and its operation. A good indication of it not being a fake if ever there was one. Not seeing Acekard 3 listed there myself.

Price wasn't really an issue, didn't really shop around. I got it from this website because a random Youtube video review of the Acekard 2i mentioned it as site to get legit cards. Not exactly a reliable source for information, but it turned out okay


----------



## lightakejerry (Jul 22, 2011)

Haggar said:
			
		

> I ordered an Acekard 2i from this merchant and it arrived.  It's for a friend and it hasn't been tested yet so I don't know if it works but the anti-counterfeit code indicates it's genuine.  They didn't send me a picture of the parcel as the OP described though.


Pay attention to the word"Acekard 2i",You'll find the fake Acekard3 when you click in!


----------



## Nathanaël (Jul 22, 2011)

What? 

DSCartshop does not sell "Acekard 3". I orderes Acekard & DSTwo from them, they where all fine.

Actually Lightake sold the "Acekard 3". Lightake lied about a "Permanent Patch" for Acekard on Acekard Forums.

I don't know what you're doing here, but you should stay out of this, lightakejerry.


----------



## lightakejerry (Jul 22, 2011)

I am talking about cheapr4i.com not DSCartshop,you'll find out the words on the first page as I quote before. To be frank,I JUST warning GBATemp to remove the fake advertising.
Firstly,we sold the fake AK3 at the beginning because we believed that AK3 is separated form Acekard Team but we've remove all the information ASAP when we got the truth noticed form AK Team,you can check with them never mind.
Secondly,for the "permanent patch" this is what I got the information from acekard team not  concoctived fact by myself I just said "if success" did you guys see that words?Where you guys get the latest news except I posted on the acekard forum?
Finally,I am not happy what you're talking about Nathanaël!!


----------



## Nathanaël (Jul 22, 2011)

OK, thanks for the clarification, lightakejerry. I thought you're talking about DSCartshop, since that's the topic of the thread.

Yes, maybe you're not happy, but people that bought "Acekard 3" or people that believed in the "Permanent Patch" aren't happy as well... 

Don't worry, Lightake is a good shop. Cheap, just a bit slow in shipping.


----------



## lightakejerry (Jul 22, 2011)

OK thanks you guys feedback! Don't worry we are thinking the way to improve the shipping and will always offer cheap price together for our customers


----------



## rehevkor (Jul 22, 2011)

Some crossed wires here I think - all good now, I hope.


----------

